# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz on Oct 1?

## htwood

Will there be a quiz tonight Oct 1?  and what time?  Tx, H

----------


## highlander

Dont know helen, i was not at last weeks quiz

----------


## Bobinovich

Who won last week?  Probably best just to turn up at half past and see if anyone's quizzie, if not then try again nearer 9.

----------


## Foxy

The quiz is on at 8.30pm as usual

----------

